# OMEGA SEAMASTER DIVER 300 CO-AXIAL VS TUDOR BLACK BAY HERITAGE



## Nik1990 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi all,

So I am looking to purchase my first luxury watch and have got it down to the tudor black bay in black and Omega seamaster 300 2018 in black. I like both watches equally, but cant afford to buy both (as much as i would love to)

Wanted some advice and i am a complete novice. If there is anyone on here that have owned both or either one of these watches, any pros and cons would be really helpful.

Which one would you pick and why?

I have smallish wrist size on just over 6inch, I have tried both watches on and cant see much difference in size, I know the omega is 42mm compared to the 41 of the tudor, but both very similar in size.

Thanks

Nik


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Both are great watches so will be down to your preference - in my case it would be the Omega.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

It's a win win situation you can't go wrong with either one. Not really much help in your situation. 

My choice was.
























Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

My personal preference would be the Omega, but only because I can't abide the 'Snowflake' handset on the Tudor or any other watch for that matter.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

I love the tudor black bay and that's my aim for my future watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Both are great watches,you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

The underside of the lugs on the Tudor ( which I used to own ) are quite sharp so for that reason alone ( it can be uncomfortable on some wrists for wearers who like a watch a bit loose ) , I would either A. Go for the Omega ... or ... I would consider the smaller Tudor BB 38 which may suit your wrists better and the sharp-ish lugs would profile the wrist better maybe. After a while the 40+ Tudor may end up feeling a bit slab like on your wrist and feel as if its wearing very flat.

Also take a look at Breitling Superocean II 42 , the Omega and Tudor have heavier bracelets than the Breilting and the lighter feel makes the whole watch wear very comfortable ...


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

The Omega.

I think the new ones take some beating in their price range. I still like the Tudor a lot though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> My personal preference would be the Omega, but only because I can't abide the 'Snowflake' handset on the Tudor or any other watch for that matter.


 I hold the opposite view, I really can`t abide the hands on the Seamaster & think the Tudor`s snowflakes are well kewl






:tongue:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Both great choices and both great watches imho. With having smaller wrists consider the lug to lug length is more important that just the size of the watch. How is sits and wears on the wrist. I suggest you go and try them both on, and that will help you make the right choice for you.

Cheers and good luck!
Martin


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

As others have said, plusses and minuses for both but I'd go for the Omega. I bought an SMP300 in 2011 and have never regretted it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Easy.










No problem with sharp lugs for me.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

If you've got smallish wrists try the BB on first on as it's quite a slab of metal. Both are very well put together and you'll be happy with either of them I reckon :thumbsup:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Both very nice watches but my choice would be the omega as I think it would be easier to trade/sell when you but a Rolex submariner. The Tudor I think would have a smaller market to people who know the quality of the brand. The breitling superoceans resale value would disappoint. Nice watch better bought second hand so someone else has taken the hit.

But..........try both and buy with your heart. Once on your wrist you will know which one "ticks" all the boxes.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I hold the opposite view, I really can`t abide the hands on the Seamaster & think the Tudor`s snowflakes are well kewl
> View attachment 15479
> :tongue:


 Yep, this is just a personal preference thing...it's a good job we all like different things or it would be a very boring world!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep, this is just a personal preference thing...it's a good job we all like different things or it would be a very boring world!


 Tis true, there are even strange people out there who like Seiko 200m Monsters :huh: :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Tis true, there are even strange people out there who like Seiko 200m Monsters :huh: :tongue:


 ...or wear a watch on each wrist.... :crazy5vh: :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...or wear a watch on each wrist.... :crazy5vh: :tongue:


 Pioneers are often ridiculed & anyway, I`m in good company...



















:tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Pioneers are often ridiculed & anyway, I`m in good company... :tongue:


 I would post the 'cup of tea balanced on the head' pic, but it's a bit 'old hat' now....did you see what I did there?... :laughing2dw:

I think we've gone off topic a bit...back on track now...


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

chas g said:


> Both very nice watches but my choice would be the omega as I think it would be easier to trade/sell when you but a Rolex submariner. The Tudor I think would have a smaller market to people who know the quality of the brand. The breitling superoceans resale value would disappoint. Nice watch better bought second hand so someone else has taken the hit.


 Assuming OP is talking about the 300M Seamaster , they can be bought new for £2450 , [ RRP £2950 ] , Tudor new for £2400 [ RRP £2650 ] , Superocean II 42 new for £2200 [ RRP £3200 ].

( Assuming all three are on Steel Bracelet ).

Residuals as a % of original cost would be pretty much identical , around 60-70% after 5-10 years of the discounted price. Obviously out of the three as you pointed out the Breitling would be the worse buy at full RRP. But no one who knows watches would go anywhere near full RRP on a Breitling.

Of the two watches originally mentioned by the OP , I reckon neither would be a logical stepping stone to Submariner in my view since both watches are as good as the Submariner for all intense and purposes to most people and the fact the Sub has the daft RRP it has should not be a logical reason to "upgrade". One example I have to perhaps reinforce my view on this is one of my students who bought his first "proper" watch last year with some inheritance. His Shortlist was as follows : Rolex Sub (black) , Breitling SuperOcean Heritage (large, black) and Omega Planet Ocean (large, blue). When he finally went to buy, he tried all three watches on and was about to buy the Planet Ocean, then at the last minute he asked to try on the 300M ( gloss blue ) and then immediately decided to buy it. It's his only watch, he has had it for months now and he knows his watches ( he works part time as a watch buyer for a local firm ). I bought my 300M ( inky black ) purely on an impulse early last year when I was out shopping for a Planet Ocean or a SpeedMaster.

I honestly think if the OP tries on the 300M and loves it, I cannot see it ever being flipped for the Roley. Just my take on things but I think the 300M in the two inky finishes is an iconic watch and worthy to stand on its own as a classic keeper.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...or wear a watch on each wrist.... :crazy5vh: :tongue:


 Its all in the eyebrows.


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Assuming OP is talking about the 300M Seamaster , they can be bought new for £2450 , [ RRP £2950 ] , Tudor new for £2400 [ RRP £2650 ] , Superocean II 42﻿ n﻿ew for £2200 [ RRP £3200 ].
> 
> ( Assuming all three are on Steel Bracelet ).
> 
> ...


 I really like the Omega seamaster with the wavy lines, as in probably be my next watch. Ive noticed some dont have the lines though. Is this a special model or a more recent model? Also the discounts you talk about are they easy to obtain, or will I need to walk in a use every negotiating skill known to man. Ie have a pocket full of cash


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ........ but only because I can't abide the 'Snowflake' handset on the Tudor or any other watch for that matter.


 I think Tudor looked into their crystal ball years ago and thought `a watch for the future generation`. :laugh:


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Funnily enough I tried on both of those watches, the Black bay last weekend in Harrods. I've got small wrists and the 39mm version was perfect, the only snag is there is a waiting list for that size.

Went over to Watches of Switzerland and the watch that I fell for was the omega, the seamaster 300 with the aged lume.

Out of the two the Omega for me, and no waiting 12 months.


----------



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

Cyclops930 said:


> It's a win win situation you can't go wrong with either one. Not really much help in your situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quite obviously a "Homage" to my Corgeut


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

richy176 said:


> Both are great watches so will be down to your preference - in my case it would be the Omega.


 Wholeheartedly agree with this :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> Its all in the eyebrows.


 Strange boy :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Strange boy :laugh:


 Don't upset Gerald. :nono:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

SMP is great for small wrist (like mine) because they have a 36mm mid-size version (I own one and would recommend it in a heart beat).

A suggestion perhaps about the Tudor is that I'd make sure I can live with it that style and size by purchasing a Steinhart Ocean Vintage first to see how much you like it. The Steinhart is way cheaper (and very high quality btw) and much easier to resell on the bay.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Snowflake hands!!! Always snowflake hands!!!


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> The underside of the lugs on the Tudor ( which I used to own ) are quite sharp so for that reason alone ( it can be uncomfortable on some wrists for wearers who like a watch a bit loose ) , I would either A. Go for the Omega ... or ... I would consider the smaller Tudor BB 38 which may suit your wrists better and the sharp-ish lugs would profile the wrist better maybe. After a while the 40+ Tudor may end up feeling a bit slab like on your wrist and feel as if its wearing very flat.
> 
> Also take a look at Breitling Superocean II 42 , the Omega and Tudor have heavier bracelets than the Breilting and the lighter feel makes the whole watch wear very comfortable ...


 The Tudor bracelet is very comfortable I would say much more than the Omega. Yes the Omega is heavy and likewise the Tudor but the shape of the Tudor bracelet I have found made it much more comfortable to wear and that is from someone who normally hates watch bracelets and tends to avoid diver type watches. As for Breitling, again a very comfortable bracelet but it is a little too bling which is a bit of a shame I do think Breitling do themselves a disservice with some of their watches though out of the three I would personally go for Tudor, Omega, Breitling.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

ZenArcade said:


> The Tudor bracelet is very comfortable I would say much more than the Omega. Yes the Omega is heavy and likewise the Tudor but the shape of the Tudor bracelet I have found made it much more comfortable to wear and that is from someone who normally hates watch bracelets and tends to avoid diver type watches. As for Breitling, again a very comfortable bracelet but it is a little too bling which is a bit of a shame I do think Breitling do themselves a disservice with some of their watches though out of the three I would personally go for Tudor, Omega, Breitling.


 I would agree that the Tudor Bracelet is comfortable... for me not quite as much as the Omega but the two are close. Regards the bling.... I usually avoid polished metal bracelets... however, with the Superocean II 42 , the polished steel meeting the matt rubber bezel gives a very balanced overall finish. The main difference is the weight distribution throughout the watches. The tutor is case heavy but the weight of the band make the whole watch feel balanced. The Omega has a band that feels heavier and it would seem that the watch would wear light but it does not. The watches balances perfectly. Lastly the Breltiing feels the lighter of the three and curiously has a case that feels heavier than is should. It's all very subtle. Three fabulous watches..... The Omega 300M being for me the overall winner if someone is after a luxury main wearer.....


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Pioneers are often ridiculed...


 Or they get dismissed as being 'mad'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

longplay said:


> Or they get dismissed as being 'mad'


 Well, having been a Psychiatric Nurse for 29 years before I retired I`ve had a little chat with myself & can confirm that I am quite sane, well, relatively speaking anyway artytime:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I would go for the Tudor with the MT5402 movement inside, which has 70 hour power reserve and chronometre rated, these are on the latest black bay

The Omega co-axial is a very nice watch and it could be argued a superior design movement but there have been quite a few failures of the co-axial movement and a lot of problems which does surprise me as i wanted a Orange planet ocean chrono. A large AD near me has had quite a few omega's come back with problems..... :scared:


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

yip_london said:


> A suggestion perhaps about the Tudor is that I'd make sure I can live with it that style and size by purchasing a Steinhart Ocean Vintage first to see how much you like it. The Steinhart is way cheaper (and very high quality btw) and much easier to resell on the bay.


 Very sensible. Except instead of selling it, keep it for the days when you wouldn't want to risk your nice one. That's why I bought my SKX013, and it has become one of my favourites.


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

For me it would be the Omega, however the Breitling Superocean looks lovely on a mesh strap.
The Tudor is growing on me, however (and this is a totally person view) it always strikes me as pretending to be its bigger brother.....Like i said only my opinion but it is growing on me, whether thats down to clever advertising and the rise in popularity???

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

